# Need help converting .jpg to .dst file



## LiftEmUp (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm trying to get a blank hat I have embroidered, but I need this .jpg converted to .dst format I believe. If anyone can help me out, I'd greatly appreciate it and can offer you some compensation for your time.










All I need is the b, I don't care about the white border around it. The image may be too small, but that's all I have to work with atm. I don't have much experience with photoshop or maybe I'd try making it larger myself. Thanks!


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

That's awful Plain ????
Do you want any kind of an outline for the "b" .. Something like the Gray ??
Disregard the colors for now .. What color is the hat ???

If you have PS .. See the Photoshop.zip attachment


----------



## LiftEmUp (Jul 23, 2012)

Yeah it is plain, maybe the border would be better. It's a black hat, I just want it white and black. Thanks for the help


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

How's this ???


----------



## LiftEmUp (Jul 23, 2012)

Thank you so much! This is great, message me privately if you want me to send you some funds.

*I can't even send pms yet I guess, just let me know your paypal address.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Thanks for the thought ... but a donation to support my computer habit will not be necessary


----------



## LiftEmUp (Jul 23, 2012)

Alright, thanks again. Really cool of you


----------



## liberty9 (Jul 31, 2012)

I need to convert a JPEG or EPS file to DST. Would you be able to help? Thanks


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Attach the jpg


----------



## dancefitness (Jul 28, 2012)

Hi NOYB

Thanks for converting the files for me

Both the embroidery companies I sent the file to have come back to me saying that the files are of poor quality - basically that they are very rough

Is it possible to get a better quality of the files?

I have attached the files again.

Regards
Karen


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Sorry ... That was the best I could do with the freeware digitizer I'm using.
Anything better would cost me thousands of dollars.


----------



## liberty9 (Jul 31, 2012)

thank you so much for your help! The window says the file is attached, but I do not see it, I hope you do.......


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

How's this look ???


----------



## liberty9 (Jul 31, 2012)

This looks awesome? Did you actually sew it on? Excellent! Thank you!!!!
Do I just down load something now? How does this happer?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

No .... My software can create a simulation preview.
The dst files you need are in the Tw Logo.zip file previously attached


----------



## LiftEmUp (Jul 23, 2012)

liberty9 said:


> This looks awesome? Did you actually sew it on? Excellent! Thank you!!!!
> Do I just down load something now? How does this happer?


Yes, I was able to get it sewn on by Lids. I've very satisfied with the outcome, cost about 30 dollars overall for me to get it done though. Thx once again, and please don't steal my design.


----------



## liberty9 (Jul 31, 2012)

Very excellent! Thank you sooooo much!


----------



## futboi81 (Aug 2, 2012)

Would you please convert this file for me? It's our college logo, and I want to put it on a black baseball cap but I'm told I need a .dst file for this. I tried running Embird and failed miserably.
Any help would be much appreciated.
File attached.


----------



## LiftEmUp (Jul 23, 2012)

That's a nice design futboi. I like it.


----------



## liberty9 (Jul 31, 2012)

I did not do the conversion. Read further down the thread to see who helped us. Sorry, I do not recall his handle, just that he had an R2D2 looking pic.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

How's this look ???
I thought it would look better if I increased the size of the outer white ring.
Ever see the movie Short Circuit ??? ... That's Johnny5


----------



## futboi81 (Aug 2, 2012)

That's perfect. Couldn't have asked for better, and yes, increasing the outer circle does help.
Thank you so much, Noyb!


----------



## HatManHey (Aug 2, 2012)

Hello, If someone is willing, I would like this JPEG converted to a DST, just the black and yellow parts, no white outside the black boarder please. Thanks !


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

The black parts (and text) are too small to embroidery.
Thread has a limited resolution


----------



## HatManHey (Aug 2, 2012)

Hey, maybe this enlarged logo would work, what do you think? Thanks for your help !


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

It's not the total pixel count (resolution) of the Image ... It's the physical size of the stitched objects.
Still too small


----------



## HatManHey (Aug 2, 2012)

Any chance you could scale it up to a size where the stitching area/width isn't too small? A comfortable size, not an unnecessary huge size. Thanks again for helping me with this!


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

This is like trying to paint 18 letters, 8 feet wide using a 6" paint roller.
I had to eliminate everything but the letters .. (what's important ????)
Maybe something like this ????


----------



## HatManHey (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks for your help on this, looks great ! All the Best !


----------



## heathman (Aug 10, 2012)

Hey Noyb, I have a design that I want to put on a hat for my softball tournament this weekend. Went to the store in the mall and they need a DST file to embroider...I was hoping you could convert my file for me. Thanks!


----------



## simo1995 (Aug 20, 2012)

i will digitize your logo better


----------



## simo1995 (Aug 20, 2012)

here the file


----------



## HatManHey (Aug 2, 2012)

I used the DST file to make a hat. Any chance I could get DST file of just the Circle Logo part, no text above? Could you please size it to a 2" Diameter circle.

Thanks


----------



## simo1995 (Aug 20, 2012)

Hey i will give you something better ask me if you have any ?


----------



## FCOGZZB (Aug 27, 2012)

I appreciate to much some help in converting a jpeg file to dst

file attached

best regard

fcogzzb
mexico
[email protected]


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Unless you like Spam .. Remove your email Addr ASAP


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

How's this look ????


----------



## Flunkers13 (Aug 29, 2012)

NOYB,
I have a very simple .bmp file that I need converted to a .dst file if you think you can?
Ty


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Need to attach a picture ... bmp might be too big, try a gif format


----------



## vangto (Sep 9, 2012)

Can someone help me with converting this to a DST file please, Im looking to have this put onto a cap.

Thanks


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Wasn't sure if/where you wanted White Thread .... How's this ???


----------



## vangto (Sep 9, 2012)

It looks great!, I actually just wanted the red image only though. Is it possible to have the white removed? I should have been more specific.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Yes .. How's this ??


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I think there's mistake in the previous zip file .. use this one


----------



## vangto (Sep 9, 2012)

thats great, thank you so much!!!


----------



## nonprofit (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi-
I'm a new member and I too am desperate to figure out how to convert a logo file to a dst. We have a fundraising event coming up and under time crunch. No one knows how to do this here and shirt company cannot do in time! Can anyone help? We have pdf png tif eps...no dst. 
Thanks!


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Let's see what you've got ???


----------



## nonprofit (Sep 10, 2012)

Thank you! Here's a link to our logo. Is there a better way to view the image?
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0ByWCGTDNcDZZX2pZVzRzTWpsTGc/edit
Appreciate any help.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

You could have just attached it here.
I assume you want it about 3 inches wide for a hat ... How's this ??


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

You said a Shirt ????
So here's one as big as I can make it ??


----------



## nonprofit (Sep 10, 2012)

Wow you are amazing! I've spent hours and hours trying to figure this out. Can I donate to your work? Probably needs to be smaller - maybe 2". It will be going on a shirt. Color will be dark silver. Does it matter for the artwork?
Thanks so much.


----------



## nonprofit (Sep 10, 2012)

It's just a small logo on the chest of a golf shirt.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I'd like to keep it as large as possible .. Is the first one at 2.87" wide OK ???
When stitched, you can specify any color thread you want.


----------



## nonprofit (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm sorry, but I know nothing about how a dst file works. Can it be resized at the vendor if necessary? 3" will be a bit large for the shirt i think.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

My software and digitizing skill isn't too good.
The smaller it gets, The worse it'll look.
I hope this is OK


----------



## nonprofit (Sep 10, 2012)

Thank you so much! I'll forward to the vendor and see what happens. I appreciate your help!


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

If you haven't gone to the vendor yet .. May I suggest making the top of the "F" fatter ???
I think it looks better


----------



## Nagazman368 (Sep 13, 2012)

Can you convert this?


----------



## vangto (Sep 9, 2012)

NYOB,
Can you post the zip file of the second image you did for me, the one you said had a mistake is with the white in middle.
Thank you!!


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

vangto said:


> NYOB,Can you post the zip file of the second image you did for me


The one in post #44 attached ???? or another version ??


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

And here's one with no white in the pattern


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Nagazman368 said:


> Can you convert this?


Not very good, is this about the right size you need ... something like this ???


----------



## vangto (Sep 9, 2012)

Thank you very much!!!


----------



## nonprofit (Sep 10, 2012)

Noyb said:


> If you haven't gone to the vendor yet .. May I suggest making the top of the "F" fatter ???
> I think it looks better


Thank you so much - this worked perfectly! You really helped us out.


----------



## c21 (Sep 14, 2012)

Could you do this badger in white thread? its for some caps.. Thanks


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

White Thread ????? .... You mean like this ???


----------



## curtissk (Sep 23, 2012)

Can anyone help convert this jpeg to dst so that I can get it put on a cap.


----------



## SignalPunch (Aug 22, 2012)

You should go to the Miken website and purchase a cap with the logo directly from the copyright owner. It isn't legal for anyone else to digitize or use their logo without their permission.

It's www.mikensports.com.


----------



## curtissk (Sep 23, 2012)

I have the authorization from Miken as they are the sponsors for our team. Miken does not have caps small enough for our boys so we have to go out and get them from an outside source. I have all documentation to back this up if needed. I am having to pay 250$ for the caps to be done and do not think the 100$ charge for the digitizing is fair when I am already being charged so much.


----------



## SignalPunch (Aug 22, 2012)

The logo has double borders over sharp points which will be difficult to keep aligned on a cap that is already assembled. My advice would be to pay to have the digitizing done - the result will be many times better than an auto-converted version. 

If you are willing to leave out some of the borders they might lower the digitizing fee but I doubt Miken would go along with changing their logo and you would definitely need to clear such a change with Miken.


----------



## curtissk (Sep 23, 2012)

Ok thanks. Do you agree that the cost is to much. We are talking about doing this for kids.


----------



## SignalPunch (Aug 22, 2012)

No, I can't disagree with the digitizing fee without knowing more about the company who quoted that price. If their digitizing service or person is REALLY good, it would be money well spent. Be sure to ask for a sample stitchout for approval before they start on the caps for real.

You would normally pay half up front so use that as a bargaining chip if the sample(s) aren't to your liking but be polite, of course. :>)


----------



## Brent95835 (Sep 25, 2012)

My embroiderer needs DST format, and she doesnt know how to convert it herself.
She expects me to provide the DST file to her.

I have a color logo in both JPG and GIF formats. Not sure which one works better for this process.
Its 1165 X 600. Thats pretty big. When I use my JPG editor to resize it to fit on the left chest of a shirt the edges are no longer crisp. I dont think this is good since I am afraid that the embroidered logo will look bad.

1. Should I convert the logo full size?
2. Can it be reduced after it has been converted to DST?
3. How do I resize it within DST format?
4. How do I convert it to DST format?
5. Is there someone within this group that can do that for me, or point me in the right direction?

Thanks in advance.

Brent


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Just give Duane or I the best image you can ..
And tell us what size you want it.
Your text "service dept" is too small and thin for me to digitize


----------



## Brent95835 (Sep 25, 2012)

Is there a better format to use?
Should the logo be even bigger than what I have already provided?
This is the biggest size that I have.
I will have to ask someone about a better copy.
Im not sure who created the logo.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

What size on the shirt do you want it ???
is it OK if I redesign it a little ??


----------



## SignalPunch (Aug 22, 2012)

Noyb,

Normally they like left chest designs to fit in a 4x4 hoop so 3.9" largest dimension would work best. I'm between customer jobs and can do this one if you prefer.

Duane


----------



## Brent95835 (Sep 25, 2012)

Here is a larger version of the same file.
I stretched it in MS Visio and then recopied it to my JPG editor.
I hope this helps.
In answer to your other question, I plan on placing this just above the pocket on a button down shirt, so probibly about 4 to 4-1/2" accross by 2" tall. Does that help?
Any help that you can provide would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.
Brent


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Duane ... That will be great .... You can do a much better job than I can


----------



## SignalPunch (Aug 22, 2012)

Brent,

The attached zip file contains the DST file and color chart for the embroiderer.

Duane


----------



## Brent95835 (Sep 25, 2012)

Duane,

You are awesome.
Send me your paypal info or address and I will gladly pay for your services.
How much do you think, $25?

Thank you so much 

Brent


----------



## SignalPunch (Aug 22, 2012)

Nope, these are freebies - it's why you get them "as is". 

The size of the first artwork you included was fine. If you send artwork to a digitizer, you should always provide a nice big clean image, preferably a vector file but a very large high-res JPG will work. It can always be downsized but enlarging it is where pixelation starts to happen and things get fuzzy.


----------

